
Hacker News Twitter Feeds with Hashtag Metadata - jeffmiller
http://jeffmiller.github.com/2010/11/08/hacker-news-twitter-feeds-with-hashtag-metadata
======
jazzychad
Cool, I asked Jeff about these tags last week. Thanks for documenting them! I
suggested a #flamewar tag, but that might be a bit more complicated than the
other tags...

~~~
mustpax
In my experience if points/comments < 1 for a story there is a flamewar in the
comments somewhere.

------
royrod
Useful! I am following the 100 twitter account :)

